# Kishimoto Masashi's "Karakuri" Hop Step Award Winner



## OtacontheOtaku (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, since I figured this related to the creator of the Naruto manga I'd put it here. I was wondering, has anyone ever found Kishimoto Masashi's "Karakuri" that won him the Hop Step award? It would be nice to see what actually made Kishi-sensei so popular. If anyone is able to find it (or has found it) Please post ^_^.

(Also if you know whether or not his winning entry was even published, which I would find pretty bizarre if it wasn't, or if it isn't available via the net, anything really would be appreciated).

Thank you for any help on this ^_^


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 29, 2005)

OtacontheOtaku said:
			
		

> Well, since I figured this related to the creator of the Naruto manga I'd put it here. I was wondering, has anyone ever found Kishimoto Masashi's "Karakuri" that won him the Hop Step award? It would be nice to see what actually made Kishi-sensei so popular. If anyone is able to find it (or has found it) Please post ^_^.
> 
> (Also if you know whether or not his winning entry was even published, which I would find pretty bizarre if it wasn't, or if it isn't available via the net, anything really would be appreciated).
> 
> Thank you for any help on this ^_^




Very good post but i don't think this thread belong here.

If you find out let me know


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 29, 2005)

welll.....i tried to look it up on google but all i found was puppets, several mangas with a similar name, the word means "mechanism", and some pron.......


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Nov 29, 2005)

I didnt even know about that. Yes, I would love to know more about it.


----------



## Splyte (Nov 29, 2005)

damn, my friend has read that. i just cant seem to get ahold of him right now.


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 29, 2005)

I would like to read it, too.


----------



## monkeyfrom_uranus (Nov 29, 2005)

Chatulio said:
			
		

> welll.....i tried to look it up on google but all i found was puppets, several mangas with a similar name, the word means "mechanism", and some pron.......



Porn eh...  time for me to look it up



eh... for that.. award thing...


----------



## 火影ナルト (Nov 30, 2005)

This thread belongs in Konoha library more than anime related threads do. 

Thousands of people would be grateful if somebody scanned Karakuri...

Silly and childish moving this... the characters in this manga look like Sasuke and Naruto.


----------



## Narutolove95 (Jan 25, 2010)

火影ナルト said:


> This thread belongs in Konoha library more than anime related threads do.
> 
> Thousands of people would be grateful if somebody scanned Karakuri...
> 
> Silly and childish moving this... the characters in this manga look like Sasuke and Naruto.



Yes, yes most definately. This thread totally belongs here. And I am one of the thousands who would love to see Karakuri. DDDDDD


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 25, 2010)

Seriously did you register just to post on a 5 year old thread?


----------



## Abigail (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow, this is by far the oldest necro'd thread I have ever posted in.

Congrats.


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 26, 2010)

He actually won something? Must've been for part one Naruto when it was still decent.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> He actually won something? Must've been for part one Naruto when it was still decent.



it was for him one shot before naruto


----------



## Rykiel (Jan 26, 2010)

lolno not really


----------



## Sasori (Jan 27, 2010)

POSTING IN A THREAD WITH LOTU


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow, THAT's what i call a necro.


----------



## Cochise (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow, old necro thread.


----------



## DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di (Aug 3, 2010)

Ch.101


----------



## c3zz4rr (Aug 3, 2010)

Shit that's one awesome manga rite there, the art's a little messy but tbh I like it more than naruto's part 1. The idea is also very awesome and it would be awesome if he continues it after finishing naruto.( in 5 years or so lol)


----------



## hussamb (Aug 3, 2010)

ok this an old thread, but thanks for posting the link DIdi m


----------



## Glued (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah, Kishi should have stayed street level.


----------

